# anyone want a girlfriend for Valentines?



## Beachdrmg (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, so I'm pretty lonely and would like to have a guy to talk to and say hes my boyfriend even if we never see each other. I would really like to have one for this upcoming Valentines Day. Any takers? Oh wait, I should tell you about myself. I'm 25 years old, I live in Duluth, MN, I work full time at a mental health group home. I would consider myself pretty. I'm a nice person and I think I have a good sense of humor. Now, any takers??

Kristie :heart


----------



## alanh (Jan 2, 2008)

I've pretty much given up on the prospects of love, having a gf at this point, or even a FTF or one night stand solely for sexually gratification.. My anxiety is too severe. I'm too shy and I have too many issues. This used to make me even more depressed than I was already, but lately I've come to accept it as an inevitability, and in turn, not let it affect me emotionally. Right now, I'm more goal oriented, focusing on accomplishing my objectives in life and getting over my anxiety. After which, I'll consider 'dating' again. However, I wish you the best of luck. You seem like a nice girl. I'm sure you'll find someone. Just be patient, and don't compromise.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've thought of trying to get girls I've never met to say they're my girlfriends. Not to actually date them, but to be able to honestly say that I've had past girlfriends (meaning that I'd have to fake break up too). At 27, its difficult to enter the dating world without experience.

I've also had imaginary girlfriends. Maybe I'll restart that thread in the relationship folder.

But hey, I know where you're coming from Beachdrmg, as many others on this board.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

> anyone want a girlfriend for Valentines?


how much do they go for these days?


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm afraid that seeing someone in-person is required before I'm willing to even pretend I'm in a relationship :yes

Fortunately, in this case, you live close enough that a face-to-face visit is a real possibility... but that doesn't seem to be what you're looking for?

-Ryan


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd say yeah but I'm prob too young and don't live in US or wherever that location is......


----------

